# Led lighting.



## mr. luke (28 Aug 2014)

Would this power suply
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Waterproo...mponents_Supplies_ET&var=&hash=item461e6180ed

Be sutiable for this tile?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cree-XLam...426?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed2c03cb2

If not could anyone with a bit more knowledge advise me?
If so have we not just built a tmc 1500 for under £25?


This is for a marine lighting project currently and eventually my dream tank if all goes to plan.


----------



## ian_m (28 Aug 2014)

In my experience quality LED drivers and HK and Ebay should never appear in the same sentence 

If you dig back through the lighting thread you will see the number of power supply failures from buying cheap from Ebay LED power supplies.  Oh and LED failures from Ebay and China. 

If you think these really are quality Cree LED's (might be copies on Ebay) then you will need a suitable quality driver eg for £19
http://uk.farnell.com/osram/4052899917583/led-driver-50w-1-4a-36v/dp/2382588

You will need one per LED tile.


----------



## mr. luke (28 Aug 2014)

Thanks for the advice  
I think ill take a gamble on the tiles at that price and go for the drivers you posted 
At least that way if i do fall short on the leds i have the drivers to back up some quality Leds


----------



## ian_m (28 Aug 2014)

mr. luke said:


> or the drivers you posted


Check out some of the other Farnell drivers, the one I quoted has 3 current settings (max 1.4A), but there are some others that are variable, so when you find, as you most likely will, the light level is far far far far far too high you can dim the LED's. You are looking for 1.5A max current with max output voltage of 36V.


----------



## mr. luke (28 Aug 2014)

Thank you for all your help  
payday at midnight so I will get ordering based on your recomendations


----------



## GreenNeedle (18 Nov 2014)

Just to bring this thread back to chip in my 2c.

That driver _'should' _be suitable for the LED going by the information supplied however I have used a few of those types of driver from ebay and they tend to deteriorate pretty quickly to the point where series I have powered by them have ended up flashing after 3-6 months as the driver is struggling to hit their lower limit even though they were high powered enough to light up more LEDs than the series I was using them on.

Not just one occurrence, that was 2 separate series of 16 LEDs powered by a 10 - 18 LED driver.  Each one went separately and was replace like for like with the same result so 4 drivers same result each time.

I replaced these with Meanwell drivers with no re-occurrences.


----------

